# Spurs vs. Timberwolves Predictions



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

First off::upset: 


I spent about 30 minutes making a game thread, only to lose it to a network error. :upset: :upset: :upset: 


Excuse this thread for lacking the substance a normal game thread has, but unfortunately my other thread had all of that.:upset: 


Anyways, Tim Duncan's status is still up in the air as I type this, so who knows what will go down tonight. However, I'm not optimistic about our chances, unless TD plays. So instead of saying "If this", or "If that", I'll just assume Duncan won't play.



Spurs 87
Timberwolves 98


Again, sorry for the lack of flash or substance, but the damn network or something screwed it all up. 30 minutes of free time that now don't exist.:upset:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Without Timmmyyy, Spurs aren't going to win. I hope he makes his comeback this game against Wolves.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Koko. Just a suggestion, copy your post before you hit the _Submit_ bottom.

About the game, Minessota is 5-5	on the last 10 games and they aren't playing very well. Add to this the return of Timmy D. Well, at least that is what NBA.com says on their preview of the game:

Duncan’s Return Adds Intensity to Rivalry 



> The top two teams in the NBA's best division clash on Thursday when the San Antonio Spurs, who regain the services of Tim Duncan, host the Minnesota Timberwolves at the SBC Center.


Spurs - 89
Wolves - 81


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Sorry to hear that Koko. Just a suggestion, copy your post before you hit the _Submit_ bottom.
> 
> About the game, Minessota is 5-5	on the last 10 games and they aren't playing very well. Add to this the return of Timmy D. Well, at least that is what NBA.com says on their preview of the game:
> ...




Great find JGKoblenz! I guess I've been so caught up in the NCAA tourney that I haven't checked around whether Duncan is playing or not. That's definitley exciting, but hopefully it's not too soon for Duncan.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Our savior is back! He's back!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

21-15 Spurs at the end of 1. Duncan looks alright out there, but he looks like he is a step behind. 



The Timberwolves are missing open shots, and they aren't going to miss them forever. Garnett is playing great as usual, and no other T-wolf has made noise thus far.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Olowakandi is not a good player. Yikes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

43-38 Spurs at the Half. 


Sam Cassell is a bad mutha (shut yo mouth)



The Spurs are playing pretty solid right now, despite the foul trouble of Bowen and Rose. The Timberwolves were a two-man team in the first half (Garnett and Cassell), so the Spurs have done a good job defensively thus far. 



Each time I watch Cassell play I gain more respect for the dude. Damn.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs win 106-86!



Big win and I'm the only one around to celebrate it....Oh well, I'm extremely satisfied, nonetheless. Duncan played very well despite a slow start, and he lead the team to the biggest victory of the year. Cassell butchered the Spurs in the first half, but Popovich must have made some great adjustments. 


I respect Garnett as a player, but he is a punk. He's always running his mouth at somebody, and when the end of the game nears he sits over on the sideline with his head down. Again, I respect Garnett, but I don't like him.


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

Now that was a thing of beauty to watch. I hardly noticed Tim had 22 points, and 4 other Spurs were in double figures. Rasho had 12, even with Tim playing. Hedo 3-4 from the 3, and 7 assists.. truly a great team effort.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

awesome game! it was a really fun game to watch... everyone was awesome! specially duncan, manu and parker! a very big win... hopefully the spurs can catch up to the wolves, which i believe they can.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Spurs win 106-86!
> 
> 
> ...


I was happy and still am happy that Spurs won tonight. (We Kings fans have a connection with Spurs)  

and about Garnett, everytime I see him I dislike him more. Yea he's good and all that but like you said he acted like a punk tonight. Pushing Ginobili was stupid and someone should have punched him and break all his skinny bones. 

*GO SPURSSSSSSSS* ( & Turkoglu)


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

A very good win and hopefully , the first of a long , long winning streak. A good game to celebrate the Ducan's return , that's exactly what the spurs were looking for. Now that the team has experienced the game without duncan , they are surely rather happy to have him back. I think we will see that in the next games.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Duncan Comes off Bench to Lead Spurs*

Tim Duncan long ago proved his worth as a starter in the San Antonio Spurs lineup. On Thursday, he showed he could come off the bench, as well. 

Duncan, nursing a sore left knee, scored 22 points and had 10 rebounds in his first game as a reserve to lead the Spurs to a 106-86 victory over Minnesota. 

Duncan, who missed nine of the Spurs’ previous 10 games, had started all 506 games of his NBA career before Thursday. He played 27 minutes, shooting only 6-for-15 from the floor, but making 10 of 15 free throws. 

“It was a choice I made to limit the minutes,” he said about not starting. “I couldn’t play a week ago against the Clippers. I obviously wasn’t ready. So it was about getting into live action and seeing how (the knee reacts).” 

Duncan left the game after 15 minutes on March 10 in San Antonio’s 108-90 win over the Los Angeles Clippers. He missed six games before that, and three games afterward. 

Tony Parker, who finished with 16 points for San Antonio, said it doesn’t matter when Duncan gets into the game. 

“Everybody knows he’s the man, even if he’s coming off the bench,” Parker said. 
Complete Story 
------------

Oh yeah, before I forget- Nice win.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

With Tim Duncan this is a whole diferent team. And look 14 posts in a game thread (even if 7 are from Koko)  Things might change on this board as well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> With Tim Duncan this is a whole diferent team. And look 14 posts in a game thread (even if 7 are from Koko)  Things might change on this board as well.



I enjoy talking to myself.


----------

